

ASK HN: To go to grad school or not? - throwaway69

Hello Hn,<p>I find myself in a bit of a predicament and would like your thoughts on it.<p>I have been in the industry for the last 5 years and decided to apply to some of the grad schools in Europe and was admitted to ETH Zurich in their masters at computer science programme.
Thats the best admit I have got, but as is understandable given the tough competition I didnt get a scholarship.<p>Now I am getting some cold feet as the two years at college will blow a significant hole in my savings and I find myself questioning the advantage if any that I will get from going into grad school. A part of me is also worried that I will be an anomaly in the masters programme and probably much older than most of the candidates.
My primary aim after masters is to probably get a job in the are of my interest.<p>In particular I would like your opinion on the following:<p>1. Do you think it would be a wise investment time and money wise?<p>2. Will I be competing on the same jobs as the other students or would my previous work experience count for something.<p>Any thoughts are welcome. Thanks in advance.
======
peterhunt
Absolutely not worth it if you have to invest serious time or money.

I've found that at elite schools the undergraduates are often stronger than
the graduate students. My suggestion is that if you aren't happy with your
current job, practice interviewing and maybe take some online courses for
stuff you don't know and you'll be much better off. Most companies in the
valley look at pedigree merely for sourcing candidates; once you're in the
interview it's almost entirely based on your performance.

You can often get the interview with a decent GitHub resume.

------
dagw
If you're doing it purely for the money, then I'd probably say no. On the
other hand if you think the degree will teach you something you want to know
and help you get jobs you cannot currently get then go for it. Basically go
because you think it will help you get a better job, not a better paying job.

In my experience, as someone who got his Masters after a few years of work
experience I'd say that experience counts for a lot. At the job interviews
I've been to after graduating I'd say it's been roughly 40/60
degree/experience that landed me the job.

------
genwin
1\. In the US, highly likely not. My friend with two masters, one in CS and
the other in business, doesn't do better financially than those I know without
a degree. Even if you got paid more for having the masters, the break-even
point could be beyond your retirement age.

2\. Your previous work experience should count for a lot. Getting a tech job
is 98% about experience, I'd say.

You'll have to be the judge if these things significantly differ in
Switzerland or wherever you'll land.

------
lurker1234
I say it "Depends" Is your 5 years experience in the same field ?If yes which
country you want to work after your MS ? Yes your work experience counts. Many
use MS as jump start to work in better country,company so its worth an
investment depending on what you want to do with it after you complete your
MS.

